# Ever lose the love?



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Afternoon all.

This is something I've been thinking about for a while, and thought where best to get some advice?

Basically I have had my MINI for two years. Those of you who have read enough of my threads will know how I came to own it, but that is irrelevant now anyway (mostly).

I had to finance the car with some negative equity, and have been paying for it for two years.

In that time I have made quite a few changes to it, mostly subtle. I won a show n shine award at a show which was nice, and have started a club which, over the last year has rapidly grown. We have meets once a month and there are usually between 10-15 MINIs present. I have made a few good friends, one of whome has been a massive help, he even gave up his time to help me fit my coilovers.

Anyway, over the last few weeks I have completely lost the love. I put minimal effort into cleaning it, can't be bothered to do anything to it and spend my days and nights looking at other cars.

I thought buying some new detailing gear for it would help. It didn't. I thought organising a group buy for a sports exhaust would help, but that never came off and it didn't help either.

Now I'm debating either buying a weekend toy and just using it as a daily hack, spending any spare money I have on something else....

..or going the whole hog and getting shut. The problem is, although I am earning a decent slaray now and can easily afford to upgrade/buy a new car, the debt I am paying off from when I was at uni (non-student loans) means my credit rating is a bit kaput and thus I can't actually get any finance or a loan. I have an experian account and am dealing with it all comfortably, but it will take years to improve.

I've debated trying to hand the car back, or trying to sell it, using the funds to clear the ballance, but I'm unsure what to do.

I feel like I will miss out on the club and the friends I have made if I get rid, but I really don't want to keep the car anymore. I'm hoping the love will come back but just don't think it will!

What would you guys do in this situation? If I could go back to older cars and have something like an E30 as a daily, I'd be free to swap and sell it as and when I pleased (non finance obviously). I get bored of them too easily and this is the longest I have ever owned one car!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I fell into this trap mate when i got myself a new car.

A marriage break up caused me to be £40 grand in debt and 0 credit rating and it hit me so hard I was stuck in a rut and getting out of bed was hard enough and I had a pile of unopened mail on the cupboard which just made me ill.

Anyway, if I was in your position (which i was) I decided to have a break from thinking about it all. Sat down and filed everything and wrote to creditors explaining it and started to pay back what I owed.

I would stick with the motor for a while longer, get totally straight then think about getting rid.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

If you have bad credit but a good salary, my advice would be to keep the car until it owes you nothing.
Use your disposable income to enjoy the things you enjoy and start over paying on any other debts. 

once your free of debt, you salary will just be money in the bank.

The trouble with selling a modified car, is you'll never get the money back you spent on it.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The mods on the car have been relatively inexpensive and I'm not too bothered about getting the money back because it was worth the enjoyment.

I only owe a small amount, less than £3k, all of which are being paid back at reasonable monthly amounts, but my credit is still poor. I recently got a credit builder credit card (low amount) which I haven't used yet. Was accepted but it made my score lower :wall:

It's just very frustrating because I'd love to upgrade my car or borrow more for a better classic!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I lose the love all the time for my cars, drives swmbo up the wall! Find a full on session with the cleaning gear assuages it for a while but once it's set in it's inevitable the car is going unfortunately.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

I know how you feel about the car, I too had a MINI. Bought it brand new ( I know, I know!) cost 14k, spent 6k on it with mods. Looked the business, loved it, went to meets etc. Had it 18 months and thought, I need a change, the MINI's just not me. Put it up for sale. Thought i'd get a few quid for it, 18 months old, just over 10k on the clock, mint, 20k in receipts........£9990  It paid the car off, but learnt a lesson.

I got what I wanted as my next car. Head blew just after the 3 month warranty. 1.5k to fix later (needed new head) driving a long, bang, went again. Sold it for 2k scrap (cost over 7k)

Strangely, I then bought an old E39, tarted her up, never seem to lose the enthusiasm for that!!!  yet its ancient, loves petrol, but all mine, and still has a halfish look about it :lol:


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep my faithfulness for the wife, I treat cars like dirt. I polish mine regularly but I fantasies that I'm polishing something else. 
In 32 years of motoring I've had about 25 Motorbikes and 20 odd cars, I guess I'm just a car slapper.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I doubt anyone will beat this for a record :-

2003 Renault Megane Cabriolet - brand new. I went out to buy milk and eggs and came back 3 hours later with a brand new car. Had it 6 days and took it back because the mrs got preggers and it was too small for me to even sit in properly :wall: Lost £3000 in 6 days.

X5 - Had it 4 months and the Gearbox went - £3750. 2 months later the electrics developed a major fault. £750 in stealer bills. Bought it for £15000, sold it 2 years later for £7000 so took nearly a £13000 loss.

There are others but I am too sick to type them now i have read my own post :wall:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Bondy said:


> In 32 years of motoring I've had about 25 Motorbikes and 20 odd cars, I guess I'm just a car slapper.


13 years driving and 45 cars for me....
Currently looking for #46


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I doubt anyone will beat this for a record :-
> 
> 2003 Renault Megane Cabriolet - brand new. I went out to buy milk and eggs and came back 3 hours later with a brand new car. Had it 6 days and took it back because the mrs got preggers and it was too small for me to even sit in properly :wall: Lost £3000 in 6 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks showshine......you made me feel better 

I don't mean that in a bad way obviously :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I would hate a car payment, much prefer something older high mileage that I can get at auction, keep a few years and sell it usually for about the same price I got it.

I have spent 3 years saving now and hope to get a slightly newer car 3 years old so it's maxed out it depreciation for cash.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was looking at cars on finance, but was the fear of "losing the love " for it after 6 months or so, and being lumbered with the finance.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I spend more time driving a £700 Polo than I do the Cupra or TT, i usually find when you spend less time cleaning them then its time to get rid. If you can get out of the finance trap then do, you will get far more fun out of an old banger and a classic for the weekends. With the banger you can leave it anywhere and not worry about finding a massive 4x4 2" from it, you can drive the nuts off it and not worry if it goes bang. Then when your bored you can sell it for what you paid for it and move on.

Do it, you won't regret it


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I know the feeling, I've had my Corsa D 1.2 for just over two and a half years and I think I'm ready for a change, it's still a perfectly nice car and I still bother to detail it and take really good care of it but it's lost the enjoyment factor that it had when I first had it just after passing my test.

It does have a few flaws such as the fact the engine just isn't powerful enough for the car, the current Corsa is has about the same power as the orginal yet it weighs quite a bit more, this doesn't inspire much confidence at times like when you need to overtake, its not particularly economical for its size (29 MPG), this is because you have to mash your foot down just to go 30 mph, the boots not big enough which isn't that convenient when going to detail other peoples cars (even with the seats down there isn't enough room), it's a bit noisy on the motorway and it gives me back ache on long journeys. 

Unfortunately I just don't have the funds to replace it mainly because if I bought anything remotely exciting (which is what I want) the insurance would cost nearly as much as my car is currently worth. I have fallen into the trap of spending far too much time looking through the classifieds for reasonably priced but interesting cars that aren't going to require me to sell an internal organ to pay for the insurance.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah think we've all been in or near this situation spending thousands of pounds on cars that we bought & then months later had that feeling "maybe it's not what I thought it would be" .. I'm as guilty as the rest of you but we can always justify our purchases !! 
Got a couple of cars that are kept for "best" but they'll be going as I don't really have the enthusiasm for them anymore .. The daily work horse always brings a smile to my face starts first time & hasn't really cost me a penny from the day I bought it for £900 less than a tenth of both the other cars .. Park it anywhere & don't worry about a thing. 
If you don't enjoy the car my advice would be to sell & buy a wee runabout .. If nothing else you'll always have at the back of your mind that thought "I wonder if it'll get there" makes journeys more exciting especially long ones lol .. 
Have the money in your pocket rather than shelling out all the time .. and good luck solving your dilemma


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> I would hate a car payment, much prefer something older high mileage that I can get at auction, keep a few years and sell it usually for about the same price I got it.
> 
> I have spent 3 years saving now and hope to get a slightly newer car 3 years old so it's maxed out it depreciation for cash.


I 100% agree.

I will never have finance again - Any car purchase will now be cash up front only


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I lost the love for my 500 completely before I got rid of it. The front suspension was creaking lots, the DRLs were playing silly buggers and it just felt too 'clinical'.

I got a clapped out old 106 that rattles like mad and has dents, scratches, the lot all over it and you know what? I love it. I've instantly felt like it's my car (I suppose not being on finance helps) and it feels 'right'. It has a history, it's got stories to tell. It has battle scars and wonky bits. It makes it feel a bit more special IMO. Which is what a car should be.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It does have a few flaws such as the fact the engine just isn't powerful enough for the car, the current Corsa is has about the same power as the orginal yet it weighs quite a bit more, this doesn't inspire much confidence at times like when you need to overtake, its not particularly economical for its size (29 MPG), this is because you have to mash your foot down just to go 30 mph, the boots not big enough which isn't that convenient when going to detail other peoples cars (even with the seats down there isn't enough room), it's a bit noisy on the motorway and it gives me back ache on long journeys.


That's an awful mpg figure. My 1.3 petrol gets 53mpg and it's 10 years old!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> What would you guys do in this situation? If I could go back to older cars and have something like an E30 as a daily, I'd be free to swap and sell it as and when I pleased (non finance obviously). I get bored of them too easily and this is the longest I have ever owned one car!!


Off topic, were you behind me on strand street on wednesday night , bout 10ish??


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Knight Rider said:


> I know how you feel about the car, I too had a MINI. Bought it brand new ( I know, I know!) cost 14k, spent 6k on it with mods. Looked the business, loved it, went to meets etc. Had it 18 months and thought, I need a change, the MINI's just not me. Put it up for sale. Thought i'd get a few quid for it, 18 months old, just over 10k on the clock, mint, 20k in receipts........£9990  It paid the car off, but learnt a lesson.
> 
> I got what I wanted as my next car. Head blew just after the 3 month warranty. 1.5k to fix later (needed new head) driving a long, bang, went again. Sold it for 2k scrap (cost over 7k)
> 
> Strangely, I then bought an old E39, tarted her up, never seem to lose the enthusiasm for that!!!  yet its ancient, loves petrol, but all mine, and still has a halfish look about it :lol:


See further on...



Showshine said:


> I doubt anyone will beat this for a record :-
> 
> 2003 Renault Megane Cabriolet - brand new. I went out to buy milk and eggs and came back 3 hours later with a brand new car. Had it 6 days and took it back because the mrs got preggers and it was too small for me to even sit in properly :wall: Lost £3000 in 6 days.
> 
> ...


No, can't beat that - that is some effort! But hey, worse things could happen in life?



SteveTDCi said:


> I spend more time driving a £700 Polo than I do the Cupra or TT, i usually find when you spend less time cleaning them then its time to get rid. If you can get out of the finance trap then do, you will get far more fun out of an old banger and a classic for the weekends. With the banger you can leave it anywhere and not worry about finding a massive 4x4 2" from it, you can drive the nuts off it and not worry if it goes bang. Then when your bored you can sell it for what you paid for it and move on.
> 
> Do it, you won't regret it


Sadly, I don't think I can...



Lloyd71 said:


> I lost the love for my 500 completely before I got rid of it. The front suspension was creaking lots, the DRLs were playing silly buggers and it just felt too 'clinical'.
> 
> I got a clapped out old 106 that rattles like mad and has dents, scratches, the lot all over it and you know what? I love it. I've instantly felt like it's my car (I suppose not being on finance helps) and it feels 'right'. It has a history, it's got stories to tell. It has battle scars and wonky bits. It makes it feel a bit more special IMO. Which is what a car should be.


That's exactly how I feel. As I said, I've done well in the last year and got myself into a decent career (finally) and am comfortable with money incuding paying my debts back and still having disposable income. I have absolutely fallen in love with an E30 318is, one of my all time dream cars. But can I get any sort of credit to buy it? No.

I think if I had something else to play with I'd happily keep the MINI. Its a fab car and I do love the way it looks. A modding journey is more about exactly that and I feel I have reached my goal and hence why I feel this way.

I know missing out on the E30 is going to be something I'll regret! I can't share a link because you have to be a member to view the ad, but it is MINT and at a great price! Would make a great show n shine project!

I need a new project!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> Off topic, were you behind me on strand street on wednesday night , bout 10ish??


Nope, wouldn't be me! But I do work on Sefton Street!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Woody If I may be honest and hope you don't mind me saying, from personal experience, please think twice about going down the 924 Route.
It will cause you more grief than what it's worth. Firstly being an older car will require more time, attention and most importantly the funds to put it right.

By the time I'd sold my E30 sport I was up at 20K that's without the purchase of the car….

Stay with the MINI if you can and get yourself sorted until your circumstances change.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Woody If I may be honest and hope you don't mind me saying, from personal experience, please think twice about going down the 924 Route.
> It will cause you more grief than what it's worth. Firstly being an older car will require more time and attention and most importantly the funds to put it right.
> 
> By the time I'd sold my E30 sport I was up at 20K that's without the purchase of the car….
> ...


Yeah the 924 is nice, but really, I'd rather save if I have to and have something I REALLY WANT!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Good man


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> That's an awful mpg figure. My 1.3 petrol gets 53mpg and it's 10 years old!


I know , it doesn't seem to make any difference how I drive. Ironicly it does better in town than it does on motorways 70 mph = nearly 4000 rpm, if I slow down to 60 I have to change down to 4th all the time and 50, well have you ever been overtaken by a truck whilst in a small car - SCARY. In town its a little better because I can change up at 2500 rpm and go in high gears but the problem is you still need to push the peddle fairly hard to make good progress :wall:. Its just so big and heavy for a 'small car'.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I know , it doesn't seem to make any difference how I drive. Ironicly it does better in town than it does on motorways 70 mph = nearly 4000 rpm, if I slow down to 60 I have to change down to 4th all the time and 50, well have you ever been overtaken by a truck whilst in a small car - SCARY. In town its a little better because I can change up at 2500 rpm and go in high gears but the problem is you still need to push the peddle fairly hard to make good progress :wall:. Its just so big and heavy for a 'small car'.


I wonder if the gearbox ever got replaced on it with one for a different engine size?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

You could buy yourself a cheap but clean _proper_ classic Mini, and make that your new project car.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

tomah said:


> You could buy yourself a cheap but clean _proper_ classic Mini, and make that your new project car.


To be honest, even the shoddy ones fetch a premium, and cost a small fortune to restore! They don't do much for me anyway, as silly as it may sound!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> See further on...
> 
> No, can't beat that - that is some effort! But hey, worse things could happen in life?
> 
> ...


Save up a bit? That disposable income can become car buying income with a bit of time and patience.

Sorry for coming in straight at this one. But I think my definition of "afford" is pretty old fashioned... Being able to afford the monthly repayments on something isn't being able to afford it I'm my book. Heaven forbid of one loses their job, etc.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldnt consider "giving it back" as this will harm your credit rating.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> I wouldnt consider "giving it back" as this will harm your credit rating.


Not if he terminates it after having paid half off (including interest) and the car is in good condition. It's marked on your file as a VT but this doesn't affect your actual rating at all.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in the same situation, kind of. Ive totally lost the love for my Peugeot 307, its paintwork is knackered. My sister learned to drive in it then drove it for a couple of years, then I learned to drive in it and have had it for three years. Its bumpers are in a bad state with scratches and a few scuffs on the front. Now I haven't kerbed it or rubbed of anything since I passed my test but it has random scratches everywhere, on every panel.

Its absolutely boring to drive as well, with 90bhp it does 0-60 in a decade and sounds like a tractor. Ive generally just lost all interest in it.

Ive worked bloody hard alongside college since I was 16 and have been saving like mad. I really want to go out tomorrow and buy either a Focus ST3 or an Audi TT without as many extras as the Focus. But the cheapest quote for the Focus is £3k and I'm just not paying that. Thats a good lump of my yearly earnings gone. Its just not worth it.

So I'm stuck with the 307 for now, I will continue to work hard in the hope of one day having a good car. I'm 21 next year so hopefully the insurance quotes might go down a little.

I just want a car I can polish every evening and generally enjoy owning.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> I'm in the same situation, kind of. Ive totally lost the love for my Peugeot 307, its paintwork is knackered. My sister learned to drive in it then drove it for a couple of years, then I learned to drive in it and have had it for three years. Its bumpers are in a bad state with scratches and a few scuffs on the front. Now I haven't kerbed it or rubbed of anything since I passed my test but it has random scratches everywhere, on every panel.
> 
> Its absolutely boring to drive as well, with 90bhp it does 0-60 in a decade and sounds like a tractor. Ive generally just lost all interest in it.
> 
> ...


Buy a classic mate, like a E30, you'll have no problems with insurance!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still totally fed up with cars and detailing....been a while now.

:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

just a little warning: if the car is still under finance then this will show on an hpi check, and any prospective buyer would question the status of the finance. if anyone buys the car, they may insist on paying the finance company directly (obviously they would want to ensure the financers are paid as they are the legal owners of the car)


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in much the same position mate so can sympathise completely. I've owned my Fiesta for 3.5 years now - spent a small fortune on it getting it to look how i want but it still wants a few bits doing/sorting out, the paint is in 2 colours and that's still ongoing to getting it sorted. I've lost the love and enthusiasm for it, haven't cleaned it for over 3 weeks, got a huge show coming up in 3 weeks and i'm considering leaving it at home...

The engine's too small (1.25) it'll cost me a fortune to finish it as a project to how i want, and i still owe a little bit on it. I'm often browsing the used car sites and seeing what cheap cars are about that i could run around in, free up funds etc. Plus my mate's just put his gorgeous Tourmallad green Fiesta RS1800 up for sale at a very sensible price that I REALLY want :wall:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh the rs1800, little bloody gem of a car! 

Wish I could take the risk of owning something older like that.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

gally said:


> Oh the rs1800, little bloody gem of a car!
> 
> Wish I could take the risk of owning something older like that.


What's the risk?? As long as you buy a good one it's only a fiesta zetec so shouldn't be unreliable.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

gally said:


> Oh the rs1800, little bloody gem of a car!
> 
> Wish I could take the risk of owning something older like that.


95 N plate, mint original 'tiger-stripe' wingback interior, the few usual door dings, otherwise lovely. Recently serviced, 96k and less than £2k :argie: I had a 1.6Si in Tourmallad once i passed my test, even though my one was a bit rough around the edges I absolutely loved that car!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Those wingbacks! Epic!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

gally said:


> Oh the rs1800, little bloody gem of a car!
> 
> Wish I could take the risk of owning something older like that.


rare too, if i had a garage (that it could share with the TT) then i'd get an old ford to run around in. I don't think 90's fords and cold damp weather mix


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

McClane said:


> Save up a bit? That disposable income can become car buying income with a bit of time and patience.
> 
> Sorry for coming in straight at this one. But I think my definition of "afford" is pretty old fashioned... Being able to afford the monthly repayments on something isn't being able to afford it I'm my book. Heaven forbid of one loses their job, etc.


I'm with you on this... not wanting to sound condescending, but its not disposable income if you have debts.

to OP, I hope you get your spark back though, and get back into the spirit of all things motoring!.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if you are talking about the fezza on ebay at the moment, it is a very nice looking car....

very nice...

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> if you are talking about the fezza on ebay at the moment, it is a very nice looking car....
> 
> very nice...
> 
> :thumb:


Are you thinking of this instead of the Peugeot? :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Are you thinking of this instead of the Peugeot? :thumb:


Nope..... but I have a sneaky bid on something else...but hoping that I get outbidded...it was a tad rash!

:wall:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Nope..... but I have a sneaky bid on something else...but hoping that I get outbidded...it was a tad rash!
> 
> :wall:


Haha... quality! :lol:

Do you want to share... or shall I just have to hope you don't get outbid (to service my curiosity)?

As long as you won't regret the expense too much ey?

Is it a Pulsar?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Haha... quality! :lol:
> 
> Do you want to share... or shall I just have to hope you don't get outbid (to service my curiosity)?
> 
> ...


It is a faded red, 1997 Toyota Carina, sorry Carina GS ....

And an Auto as well... 

Full service and a good MOT and TAX

I put a bid for it based on what is in my wallet today, I have an hour and a half to start praying...

Mind you, with another service, good polish and new wheel trims I don't think I could lose much more... :lol:

Pulsar will be after the Datsun is back on the road...

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> It is a faded red, 1997 Toyota Carina, sorry Carina GS ....
> 
> And an Auto as well...
> 
> ...


Pink to red here we come! I was tempted to look into buying a cheap "pink" car... and try and do it up as a learning/fun to do thing. When I have space!

Indeed, with the skills you've got... can't see it being a huge loss maker if your outlay is fair.

*EDIT:* jeez, just looked that up... are you about to start delivering takeaways as a sideline?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Pink to red here we come! I was tempted to look into buying a cheap "pink" car... and try and do it up as a learning/fun to do thing. When I have space!
> 
> Indeed, with the skills you've got... can't see it being a huge loss maker if your outlay is fair.


£260 is not a lot.... if I manage to buy it for that amount, then sell for a loss, I would really be worried that something is wrong with me...

It has decent tax and mot, so I don't *need* to do anything to it...but I always like giving the cars a wee service, new wiper blades etc etc..

Then, as you say, get the polisher out, have some fun and if you make a few buttons, great, if not, it's kept me from getting into trouble for a few days...

The last car, the wee polo, cost me £300, with another £300 being spent on it on work I could not do, sold it last week, after 8 months of 3 people using it, through one of the worst winters for a loong time, no washing, no repairs nothing... sold it for £360

That will do for me, I'm not trying to get rich doing this...I'll keep you updated on the "supercar" :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> £260 is not a lot.... if I manage to buy it for that amount, then sell for a loss, I would really be worried that something is wrong with me...
> 
> It has decent tax and mot, so I don't *need* to do anything to it...but I always like giving the cars a wee service, new wiper blades etc etc..
> 
> ...


More of a "break-even" hobby... that really would be the holy grail! But yes, bangernomics, provided you're handy... happy days!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

adlem said:


> I'm in much the same position mate so can sympathise completely. I've owned my Fiesta for 3.5 years now - spent a small fortune on it getting it to look how i want but it still wants a few bits doing/sorting out, the paint is in 2 colours and that's still ongoing to getting it sorted. I've lost the love and enthusiasm for it, haven't cleaned it for over 3 weeks, got a huge show coming up in 3 weeks and i'm considering leaving it at home...
> 
> The engine's too small (1.25) it'll cost me a fortune to finish it as a project to how i want, and i still owe a little bit on it. I'm often browsing the used car sites and seeing what cheap cars are about that i could run around in, free up funds etc. Plus my mate's just put his gorgeous Tourmallad green Fiesta RS1800 up for sale at a very sensible price that I REALLY want :wall:


Its crap innit mate, really a not nice way to feel!

Just an update from my original post. I still CBA with my car at all. I'm bored of looking at it, but with limited options its going nowhere.

I need a sensibleish reliable car to get me to work and back and it fits that bill.

I found a dream BMW E30 318is on E30zone but after far too much umming and arring I have missed out on it. There is another for sale, its MINT but its £4,000. I_ could_ get a loan to buy it but I'm trying to keep my head screwed on because I would then be financing TWO cars, one of which would be a bit of a garage queen... and I'd have to rent one to store it in. Just doesn't make enough sense, if I lost my job, I'd be a bit screwed.

SO, the ebay game continues. I was watching this last night and deicded a bid of £1250 was as high as I was willing to go... but I didn't win. Whoever did got a bloody bargain in my eyes!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230647310761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> if you are talking about the fezza on ebay at the moment, it is a very nice looking car....
> 
> very nice...
> 
> :thumb:


Yes my mate has just put it on there 

I don't have a garage or the funds spare though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

adlem said:


> Yes my mate has just put it on there
> 
> I don't have a garage or the funds spare though


Linky??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just look up fiesta rs1800 on eBay, it's the lovely green one

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

wow, that is nice! I'd consider investing in that myself if it was a bit older...

..and I didn't live in Liverpool. I wouldn't be worried about many cars around here, but that one wouldnt last five minutes.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I know! At least the money would be safer than in stocks and shares imo. I just wish I had the funds and somewhere to keep it.

Thanks for that Cuey - i wasn't sure if I was allowed to post a link, I thought not as it may be classed as advertising...

EDIT: If someone was kind enough to purchase it I'd take it off your hands in a years time :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bloody nice example indeed. If I had the cash and the space... but then I say that about a lot of things :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Errrm well if i'm honest, i've sort of had to break the love up in my case lol.

I'm looking at getting a house, meaning I could do with selling my Fiesta to free up funds, the car price will help with furniture and the insurance alone at near £200 a month is a nice saving, but my Fiesta is my baby. I love it, haven't spend a huge amount on it, but have changed it into a subtle car that I think looks great (and goes well enough for me)

I'll have it up for sale this week, a very sad time for me. But even worse I've had to buy something sensible and cheaper... a 03 1.7Cdti Astra. Don't get me wrong it's not a bad car, it's just not my Fiesta.

Driving a non "detailed" car makes you realise how much you actually put into making your car detailed. It's swirled (no big problem), a few RDS (not a problem really, sort of a project for me to tidy up) but I can't get into the mood to clean it, and do the bits and bob's I would with my Fiesta.

I'm hoping once my Fiesta is gone, i'll spend time on my Astra, jsut because it's needs work doing to it, and will give me lots to do, atm though I can't be bothered lol


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

That is sad to hear buddy! But sometimes needs must! I have now found something else which could be a bargain...!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> just look up fiesta rs1800 on eBay, it's the lovely green one
> 
> :thumb:


i saw that at lunch time and was tempted


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Are we allowed to post ebay links on here? Was thinking of starting an ebay lottery thread with loads of car bargains?!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> i saw that at lunch time and was tempted


I sense a group buy coming on here, in a different way!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> Are we allowed to post ebay links on here? Was thinking of starting an ebay lottery thread with loads of car bargains?!


Viper started a thread for (and this is not a quote)

"Nice cars that you have seen, and would buy if you had the time/money/space/lack of moany SWIMBO"

^^His title may have been a tad catchier tbh.... 

and you are able to post links in there...I'll see if I can find it...but it's in the motoring zone somewhere!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

McClane said:


> I sense a group buy coming on here, in a different way!


time share anyone ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> time share anyone ?


Yeah, I could see that working!! :lol:

And then all the "You took off my LSP" threads going up..... :doublesho

I can't find the thread I was sure Viper started... hmmm....did anyone else seeit, or was I making ti up... I thought there was a load of big german barges on it?!?!?!?!?

Cueball's going Cuckoo...:devil:

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha!!!

I'm not mental!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219298

Was that what you were thinking about Woody?!?!?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Quality, I'm a gonna revive that thread!!!


----------

